# How does the cost of living compare across Australia?



## Editor

The cost of living seems to vary significantly across different areas of Australia. What are your monthly costs in the following areas :-

Housing (mortgage/rent)
Food
Utilities
Travel
Social Life

Please state where you live so we can compare and contrast as it would be interesting to see the variations across the board.


----------



## Dexter

Even if you take different suburbs of Sydney or Brisbane into account, you will see major price differences. I live in Sydney and can say the following

- an average 2 br unit in Sutherland costs $360,000
- an average 2 br unit in Rockdale/Kogarah/Hurstville costs $420,000
- an average 2 br unit in Rhodes/Strathfield costs around $500,000
- an average 2 br unit in Marrickville costs around $450,000
- an average 2 br unit in Blacktown/Liverpool can be bought around $300,000 - $310,000

Same about Brisbane
- an average 3 br townhouse in Richlands costs $340,000
- an average 3 br townhouse in Redbank Plains costs $310,000
- an average 3 br townhouse in Redcliffe costs around $340,000
- an average 3 br townhouse in Annerley costs around $450,000

Many units in Milton, Southbank, Kangaroo Point will be more expensive than townhouses in mentioned areas.


----------



## Editor

Hi Dexter

That is a fairly large swing in the cost of property in the different suburbs of Sydney and Brisbane - a lot of people will be surprised by this. It looks as though those looking to move to Australia will certainly need to have done their homework before they land - otherwise they could be in for a big shock!


----------



## Flames123

Dexter said:


> Even if you take different suburbs of Sydney or Brisbane into account, you will see major price differences. I live in Sydney and can say the following
> 
> - an average 2 br unit in Sutherland costs $360,000
> - an average 2 br unit in Rockdale/Kogarah/Hurstville costs $420,000
> - an average 2 br unit in Rhodes/Strathfield costs around $500,000
> - an average 2 br unit in Marrickville costs around $450,000
> - an average 2 br unit in Blacktown/Liverpool can be bought around $300,000 - $310,000
> 
> Same about Brisbane
> - an average 3 br townhouse in Richlands costs $340,000
> - an average 3 br townhouse in Redbank Plains costs $310,000
> - an average 3 br townhouse in Redcliffe costs around $340,000
> - an average 3 br townhouse in Annerley costs around $450,000
> 
> Many units in Milton, Southbank, Kangaroo Point will be more expensive than townhouses in mentioned areas.


Hi Dexter, 
thanks for theinfo. R property prices slated t increase in Australia or are hey stationary at the moment?


----------



## Kangroo

I think living costs in Australia relies upon where you're. And in common it's more costly when you're in like Brisbane, sydney. As health services are very costly. As i have spend a lot of money on health related issues an dtreatments.

online studying | online language tutor | free online math tutoring


----------



## alexabda

What about the rest of the list in post 1?


----------

